# dave on american loggers



## manonaputer (Apr 27, 2010)

i just read a story about the guy dave on american loggers show...he passed away at only 45 yrs old..


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 27, 2010)

I'll post this again in here;
====================

The man is now cutting 500' tall pine trees on a 20 million acre lot, running BRAND-NEW equipment, and drinking the finest beer God can make after work.
All of the dogs he ever had will be waiting for him too.
And he'll never be sick again, ever.

Don't be sad, be glad for the man.

Twitch a hitch for me old boy! Save me a spot at the camp-fire!


----------



## mo239 (Apr 27, 2010)

Heres a link from the Bangor Daily News about Dave: http://www.bangordailynews.com/detail/142075.html


----------



## MostShady1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> I'll post this again in here;
> ====================
> 
> The man is now cutting 500' tall pine trees on a 20 million acre lot, running BRAND-NEW equipment, and drinking the finest beer God can make after work.
> ...


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 28, 2010)

He seemed like a really good guy.  to you Davey.


----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Bummer.


----------



## DJ4wd (Apr 28, 2010)

As a person who has seizures (all though not as bad) I can understand his position and remember his having one in the woods and then finding out his house burnt down shortly after. I liked that ole logger and will miss not seeing him again.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 28, 2010)

Rest In Peace Dave.
..:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 28, 2010)

RIP Davey.


----------



## mercer_me (Apr 28, 2010)

I realy liked Davey. But I think he drank alot and didn't take care of his helth very well. RIP Davey you will be missed.:angel:


----------



## wvlogger (Apr 28, 2010)

RIP Davey gone but not forgotten

:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 1, 2010)

rip a good man


----------

